# Full Range of Halloween Fancy Dress NOW IN!



## crobin (Jun 14, 2012)

We've got all our new stock in now, including full costumes and accessories for the following themes:


Witches/Wizards

Zombies
Skeletons
Vampires/Vampiresses
Devils/Demons
Childrens

Also loads of general accessories and decorations available, all at bargain prices and postage options starting at £1.99!

Check our the site at Fancy Dress Party Ideas - or click here for the Halloween section. 









Have a horrific Halloween!


----------

